# Help!!



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Girls
Any chance you could give me some advice...had an FSh result of 14 on my af after a BFN from ICSI, the result was really high can anyone tell me if this result is likely to be accurate as I didn't ovulate that month and things were in a right mess...looking for reassurance as I'm terrified of retesting and what that means....
thanks
sugay
xxxx


----------

